# ??? Drywall Master 5.5" Flat Box ???



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this tool worth it? The reason that I am asking is, I have worked nearly nonstop lately and saved a few bucks. I have enough for the box but, MY WIFE HAS A BIRTHDAY IN 2 WEEKS. 

If I get my wife a Drywall Master 5.5" box for her birthday will it be worth the couple months of hell that I will go through?? 

Several years ago, she wanted a new vacuum. I went out and bought a super duper Ridgid shop vac. She had a cow! The bad part was that she kept the shop vac from me for quite awhile. Darn thing would suck the carpet off of the tack strip. But anyway, she was a little disappointed.

I will be getting her some gifts but, I was wanting to sneak in the Drywall Master 5.5" box. There is no way that she will not find out about the box purchase. 

Will it be worth the @ss chewing that I will receive?
What would you guy's do?
Is that the tool that I need?
Is there something else that I could buy that would be beneficial to my tool arsenal for about the same price?
Would the purchase of a second angle head be more sensible?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is a great tool. But NO TOOL is worth loosing the cook.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The first thing you have to do is convince her how much money it will make you in the long run..... money that you can spend on her :sneaky2:.
Then you've got to work out how many jobs or the type of jobs you usually get where you would use the 5.5", they are hugely quicker on the internal offsets, nearly every tool I've purchased has been a struggle with "is it worth it" and nearly every tool has been worth it, not just for speed but to make it easier on the body as you get older, plus it helps keep your interest in the job, you'll find you start looking forward to going to work so you can try your new tools. GO FOR IT!!!:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Come on MT, it's the thought that counts! But you already new that. Get it, I'd love to hear how good it ts so I can consider the purchasing of one.
Tell your wife happy birthday for me. I got my horse saddled if she wants to go for a pony ride.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

P.A. Just to let you know, the gooseneck is working out fine for me. It's much easier to fill the tube now. Thanks again. It saved me enough time to make extra $$ to buy my wife a 5.5" flat box.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Alot of that depends on your ole lady.

My ex would NEVER hear of spending money on a tool that might increase productivity. Well thank God she found someone that was WAY better than me (and I ain't even sent her a thank you note) 

My sweetie,,,, the one with the frying pan,,,,,after listening to me talk about tools,,, said,,," I'm fixing to get 2K back on my tax return, go ahead and get a set. 

I ordered my set from all-wall in her name,,,,,, they still can't get that straight and refuse to sell me tools in my name,,, I reckon thats why they don't know who I am. If i posted in her name,,, they'd probbly send me something free!!!!LOL. They think my name is Tina

I said all that to say this,,,, I was working from 7am to 6pm hand finishing. That 2k worth of tools moved me to wroking from 8am to 3pm and I actually put 20K in her savings account over the next three years to show her my appreciation. 

She then bought me that 3500.00 banjo (I think she may have regrets about that tho)

Believe me or not, thats the truth. Show this post to your ole lady and see ifin she doesn't look at that new box abit differantly.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> She then bought me that 3500.00 banjo (I think she may have regrets about that tho)


 $3500?  I had no idea what those things were worth, my boy just bought a new Jackson soloist guitar that's screaming out heavy metal in the background at the moment....... your banjo would sound pretty sweet right about now....I think it's time you posted a wee rendition for us Capt :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your wife must really miss you when you work out of town:jester:

What is a 5.5 box, is it suppose to be a box or a nail spotter. might be ok for the guy that has everything, and wants to buy it for the sake of owning it but......... what angle heads do you have. Best to have the basics 1st, at least 2 different sizes, angles are bloody important :yes:

Tell your wife angle heads are like towels, you need 2 of them, a his and hers set


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> $3500?  I had no idea what those things were worth, my boy just bought a new Jackson soloist guitar that's screaming out heavy metal in the background at the moment....... your banjo would sound pretty sweet right about now....I think it's time you posted a wee rendition for us Capt :whistling2:


2buck posted one for me on the video thread. Ain't much, just something I made one day to send to my daughter,,, she was trying to learn Cripple Creek on her guiatr, so i sent her a video. It really ain't that good.

In fact that was made with my fender banjo come to think about it,,, sweetie bought that one for me too,,, Thats the one I learned on, and it don't sound like my admiral.

Maybe i will make a new one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> 2buck posted one for me on the video thread. Ain't much, just something I made one day to send to my daughter,,, she was trying to learn Cripple Creek on her guiatr, so i sent her a video. It really ain't that good.
> 
> In fact that was made with my fender banjo come to think about it,,, sweetie bought that one for me too,,, Thats the one I learned on, and it don't sound like my admiral.
> 
> Maybe i will make a new one.


Please do!!:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> 2buck posted one for me on the video thread. Ain't much, just something I made one day to send to my daughter,,, she was trying to learn Cripple Creek on her guiatr, so i sent her a video. It really ain't that good.
> 
> In fact that was made with my fender banjo come to think about it,,, sweetie bought that one for me too,,, Thats the one I learned on, and it don't sound like my admiral.
> 
> Maybe i will make a new one.


Yeah, I seen it a while back, mine is the one and only comment posted there. I like the end where you called it your "Hee Haw" rendition , have a look at my youngests vid he made a year ago and you'll see what sort of noise I have to put up with.....
I need your wifes frying pan!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah, I seen it a while back, mine is the one and only comment posted there. I like the end where you called it your "Hee Haw" rendition , have a look at my youngests vid he made a year ago and you'll see what sort of noise I have to put up with.....
> I need your wifes frying pan!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS514rpKA0Y


SWEET Epiphone! Your a cool dad Kiwiman :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kiwi,,, I got to say ya got more patiece than I have LOL,,,, He sure does seem to be enjoying it tho, don't he???

Its just a generation thing,,,,, We like music, they hate it !!! HeeHee

Just encourage him,,, he WILL come around to real music,,, sooner or later !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your proud of him and you know it kiwiman:thumbup:

Plus it's better that he spends time on his guitar , rather than tending to the sheep







like his father does:whistling2:

Besides, if he becomes a Rock star one day, you won't half to work no more


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> 2buck posted one for me on the video thread. Ain't much, just something I made one day to send to my daughter,,, she was trying to learn Cripple Creek on her guiatr, so i sent her a video. It really ain't that good.
> 
> In fact that was made with my fender banjo come to think about it,,, sweetie bought that one for me too,,, Thats the one I learned on, and it don't sound like my admiral.
> 
> Maybe i will make a new one.


Hey Capt, I can't find your Cripple creek vid. Get me a link.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey Capt, I can't find your Cripple creek vid. Get me a link.


#66 u tube music vid thread..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> SWEET Epiphone! Your a cool dad Kiwiman :thumbsup:


Good spotting Moore, it's an Epiphone custom, it was made in Gibsons China factory (American run) cost NZ$1800 and is identical to the US made Gibson black beauty worth NZ$7500, and guess what....it belongs to his dear old dad now, but for some reason when I pick it up it sounds like sh!t.
And yes 2Buck, I'm a very proud parent.....most of the time, the rest of the time I just look at the ground shaking my head muttering where the f#ck did I go wrong .
Capt, you should have heard the noises coming from our house when he came home from front row of a Metallica concert with a guitar pick from Kirk Hammett, it made me want to put on an Abba CD just to cleanse the soal .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Kiwiman. You got a day off today to recover? Mind you it is probably a national holiday eh.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Gday Kiwiman. You got a day off today to recover? Mind you it is probably a national holiday eh.


Yeah, labour day :thumbsup:, late game so celebrations didn't really kick in until near midnight, just between you and me tho....we deserved to win the cup but we didn't deserve to win that game, I think it's the worst we played during the whole world cup. 
But anyway.....time for another victory dance


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Kiwiman your son is playing what I call motivational music, sounds to make the money buy. I love the METAL to work to speed rifs, keep me movin through the day. You old fogies should try some MMMMETAL YAOW!
To comment on the 5.5 box I love it, payed for itself in no time pretty much only use it on inside off angle. The houses I get tend to have hundreds of feet so works for me. Any one else figure some other uses...(productive taping )


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The 5.5" is a very handy tool. We tape with a Homax banjo with hot mud then run the 5.5" over that when it has set. After that is the 8" & 10" with AP.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

The only problem with that Gazman that I find is the 5.5 holds very little mud. They need to make a fatboy version for that type of application.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingercor said:


> Kiwiman your son is playing what I call motivational music, sounds to make the money buy. I love the METAL to work to speed rifs, keep me movin through the day. You old fogies should try some MMMMETAL YAOW!
> To comment on the 5.5 box I love it, payed for itself in no time pretty much only use it on inside off angle. The houses I get tend to have hundreds of feet so works for me. Any one else figure some other uses...(productive taping )


 I'm an old fogie


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudslingercor said:


> The only problem with that Gazman that I find is the 5.5 holds very little mud. They need to make a fatboy version for that type of application.


 I agree 100%. 
Come on manufacturers stand and deliver:thumbsup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

8" Box with the Recess Plate fitted:

http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=rp

Delivered .... :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> 8" Box with the Recess Plate fitted:
> 
> http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=rp
> 
> Delivered .... :thumbsup:


Good point tom :thumbsup: So that would hold what, 3 or 4 times the 5.5 would then?? Perfect for how gaz runs it, Maybe send him one for a review for us.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good point tom :thumbsup: So that would hold what, 3 or 4 times the 5.5 would then?? Perfect for how gaz runs it, Maybe send him one for a review for us.


Come on Cazna, you know you want one. I bet you got designs already made up for your second tool shed:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> 8" Box with the Recess Plate fitted:
> 
> http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=rp
> 
> Delivered .... :thumbsup:


Sorry to sound like Mr negativity Tom but you couldn't do an internal offset with it, or could you?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We have used a 7" on screws when we needed one more coat on them. Ran a 2" then 3" nail spotter. Just needed a littel more. Ran the 7 on 5. Would have been nice to use the 5.5 or better yet, a 4" nail spotter.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> We have used a 7" on screws when we needed one more coat on them. Ran a 2" then 3" nail spotter. Just needed a littel more. Ran the 7 on 5. Would have been nice to use the 5.5 or better yet, a 4" nail spotter.


I use the 5.5" on screws, I've used the the 7" before, it probably looked like overkill but it did the job, as long as the PC sander covers it in one pass you're all good.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Come on Cazna, you know you want one. I bet you got designs already made up for your second tool shed:thumbup:


Ive already got two, Mmmmm, Maybe a third is needed.

My 5.5 is my finish nail spotter as well.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> I use the 5.5" on screws, I've used the the 7" before, it probably looked like overkill but it did the job, as long as the PC sander covers it in one pass you're all good.


Yep, I agree.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to sound like Mr negativity Tom but you couldn't do an internal offset with it, or could you?


I guess you could take off the plate and run a 8inch offset each side though, Moore needs a 24inch box for his offsets.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I guess you could take off the plate and run a 8inch offset each side though, Moore needs a 24inch box for his offsets.


It must be pick on Moore week


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It must be pick on Moore week


Moores a good bugger, Would we pick on him :whistling2:

Hey Moore, How you doing your corners, One side with a five, let dry, then do the other is it??? Thats the best corner, but slow to do.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Good point tom :thumbsup: So that would hold what, 3 or 4 times the 5.5 would then?? Perfect for how gaz runs it, Maybe send him one for a review for us.


If you would like me to test one Tom I am very willing.:whistling2:

Like the new avatar Caz. Where is it?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to sound like Mr negativity Tom but you couldn't do an internal offset with it, or could you?


Nope.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you would like me to test one Tom I am very willing.:whistling2:
> 
> Like the new avatar Caz. Where is it?


I would be interested to hear how you found it too gaz, Its a good idea for how you run the seams, One box, two coats.

Here is were my avatar is gaz, Just up the road from me, Go to the bottom of this link on the external links for more pics and info, Its an amazing area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punakaiki


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks cool Caz. In more ways than one:yes:.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to sound like Mr negativity Tom but you couldn't do an internal offset with it, or could you?


 Why not? Youre not supposed to coat that tight to angle,out about 3/4". It may work perfect:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> Why not? Youre not supposed to coat that tight to angle,out about 3/4". It may work perfect:whistling2:


Now you put it like that chris maybe it could, Just run it with the plate on then once dry fill to the corner by hand, Its only an inch and a half or so, That would be 7 or 8 ish inches of mud either side of the off set, It would depend on how the plate left the mud?? Crowned?? Flat?? Ridged??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Moores a good bugger, Would we pick on him :whistling2:
> 
> Hey Moore, How you doing your corners, One side with a five, let dry, then do the other is it??? Thats the best corner, but slow to do.


And....Hell to sand!!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> And....Hell to sand!!:yes:


Look in the PC thread moore, See that festool 150mm hand sander, Thats what i use to sand the corners with when i did corners one side at a time, Just one nice steady pass then detail the last 15mm in the corner, Easy bro, Thats how i still do the machine 4 inch sanding, One fast pass with the flex then detail the corner, Anyone who says you dont need to detail behind the angleheads and you only need to sand the edges dosnt care as much about there work as you and I, I bet that statement ruffles some feathers


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

chris said:


> Why not? Youre not supposed to coat that tight to angle,out about 3/4". It may work perfect:whistling2:


One way to find out Chris.....Hey Tom!!! send Gaz one to trial, the freight will cost you less sending within Australia than to New Zealand (sorry Caz).


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> One way to find out Chris.....Hey Tom!!! send Gaz one to trial, the freight will cost you less sending within Australia than to New Zealand (sorry Caz).


All good, Ive had my share and gaz runs more than i do and would give a good review. Top southern hemisphere bloke is Gaz. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> One way to find out Chris.....Hey Tom!!! send Gaz one to trial, the freight will cost you less sending within Australia than to New Zealand (sorry Caz).


Thats right Tom.
I would even pick it up from the local Gyprock trade center. :yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

gazman said:


> Thats right Tom.
> I would even pick it up from the local Gyprock trade center. :yes:


Deal - I'll send you one Gazman.
Do you have a Tapepro box Kiwiman?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> Deal - I'll send you one Gazman.
> Do you have a Tapepro box Kiwiman?


Top man Tom  I think you'll find Gaz will give it a good go and post (or vid) a descent review.....I hope my hint wasn't too strong :whistling2:
No I don't have a Tapepro box sorry, mine are T/T's, I don't have a Tapepro bullnose roller either


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

tomg said:


> Deal - I'll send you one Gazman.
> Do you have a Tapepro box Kiwiman?


Sorry to push the issue but can I borrow a Tapepro box?:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Sorry to push the issue but can I borrow a Tapepro box?:whistling2:





Actually thats a point, will they fit other brand box's?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Actually thats a point, will they fit other brand box's?


 Hopefully they mount to Blueline,although we are looking to get another small box (8")


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

chris said:


> Hopefully they mount to Blueline,although we are looking to get another small box (8")


Tapepro IS Blueline I think. I've got spares from Tapepro before for some of my old Blueline tools:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> Deal - I'll send you one Gazman.
> Do you have a Tapepro box Kiwiman?


You the man Tom :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I look forward to hearing and seeing Gazs review :yes:


----------

